# Teaching 5 year olds?



## KSchingen

Anyone have tips/advice on how to go about teaching 5 yr olds to ride? I usually just train horses, or give adults some pointers.. Kind of lost on how to get the basics across to kids and how much to expect them to be able to do or comprehend


----------



## natisha

KSchingen said:


> Anyone have tips/advice on how to go about teaching 5 yr olds to ride? I usually just train horses, or give adults some pointers.. Kind of lost on how to get the basics across to kids and how much to expect them to be able to do or comprehend


I love teaching kids, they have no bad habits to change. 
I start with having them meet the horse, then lead it ( with me right there of course) This lets them know that they can control a big animal. Grooming is next with emphasis on always keeping one hand on the horse & watching where feet are.

Knowing right from left is important but is easily mixed up so colored tape on reins will help. Also thin reins for small hands. I start with them in a leather halter-no bit.

Riding starts with being led to get the feel of the movement. Then hands free walking (the rider) with the arms doing different things while the body stays following the horse.

I encourage use of words that the horse knows.

At 5 they have incredible balance but it's too soon to use legs aids. I teach them to "look ahead, plan ahead".

When they can walk the rail (with a side walker) I set up 3 cones & have them first walk around them on foot, weaving in & out then they try it on the horse. For a while I will say which rein to use but then I make them figure it out & fix mistakes themselves.

Keep the lessons easy & full of praise. When the child starts looking around at dogs, sheep or other interesting things they are done with that riding lesson.

The other day & I had a first lesson with a 6 year old. At one point she asked if she could "talk" to the horse. I said of course & the girl quietly stood in front of the horse, looked into it's eyes & never said a word out loud. The horse stared back & I swear something was going on there. The Mom then asked the girl, "Are you speaking to her without words?" She answered "yes."
I admit it gave me a shiver. We'll see what comes of that. Future animal communicator?

I sent her home with homework, which was reins attached to a bit, & she is to put bit the bit under her bare foot & practice picking up, holding the reins & gently using right or left pressure.

At 5 they should always be on a line with a side walker or 2 as their legs are too short if they should lose balance.

I think you'll like the kids, they absorb everything like a sponge. Sometimes I have to make sure I don't do things that I normally do while horse handling as they are watching.


----------



## KSchingen

That was a fantastic answer. Thank you! I never went the route of teaching lessons as I much prefer just working with the horses, but I am making an exception for these kiddos after watching a horrendous "lesson" with a girl who is actually getting kicked out of our barn. She pulled the horses out and just handed the kids the lead and let the horse walk off with them..strike number 1 then handed them brushes and told them to brush the horses with no direction or guidance, let them run around behind the horses, at one point even turned her horse with a kid standing right there so that the kid was directly behind the horse...strike 2. And then she put both kids on their own horse AT THE SAME TIME. strike 3. Not even in an enclosed area..that's when I politely told the parents that I would gladly give their kids lessons and actually TEACH them about horses and riding.


----------



## CatrinaB87

Wow, thanks for that! I have been trying to figure out how to teach the SO's four year old daughter how to ride, and at least I know i've been doing one thing right: stopping when she is distracted!


----------



## Saddlebag

When it came to kids my arab was worth his weight in gold as he took care of them. If he felt one slipping he stopped gently. I'd give basic steering and let the child do the rest. They seem to have an innate sense. Many times I stood back and let the child figure things out. Not everyone has a horse like I did so the methods have to be altered to suit. This little horse would not move if he had a snaffle in his mouth and a beginner on his back. When switched to the flat nylon halter he was fine. When he was confident in the rider's hands he'll allow the bit.
The kids felt like they'd graduated.


----------



## natisha

Saddlebag said:


> When it came to kids my arab was worth his weight in gold as he took care of them. If he felt one slipping he stopped gently. I'd give basic steering and let the child do the rest. They seem to have an innate sense. Many times I stood back and let the child figure things out. Not everyone has a horse like I did so the methods have to be altered to suit. This little horse would not move if he had a snaffle in his mouth and a beginner on his back. When switched to the flat nylon halter he was fine. When he was confident in the rider's hands he'll allow the bit.
> The kids felt like they'd graduated.


My kid lesson horse is a half Arab-pinto. Before the kid lesson she was giving my warm up rider an animated ride.
Horses seem to know.


----------



## KSchingen

I think they definitely do know the difference of who's on their back and who they are working with


----------



## 40232

I am teaching my 5 year old brother to ride currently, on a very green 4 year old, just because the 4 year old himself knows no wrong yet! Part of my deal on teaching my brother to ride is that he has to listen to our parents/me/whoever all the time to get the privilege to continue riding, since horses can be dangerous if you don't listen to exactly what the "instructor" or I say. I taught him how to groom the lower half of the horse (I lift him up for the upper half), pick a hoof or two (with me holding it) and combing out the mane (also with me holding him up). 

I've just had a slight problem with my stepdad, which I probably could use advice for, and this thread seems a pretty could place to ask it. I taught my brother how to go behind a horse in 2 ways, either staying real close to the horses butt with a hand on him the whole time, or way out of kicking range. This is how I was taught 10 years ago. Well long story short, my stepdad saw my brother walking behind the horse with his hand on him going to the other side to brush him, and I got yelled at for it, big time. I calmly explained why, and yet I was yelled at more. My brother is now scared to help me groom the horse since his Dad yelled at me and him. Any way to further explain to my stepdad that I'm teaching him safety? Usually my brother would run behind the horses without thinking, and now he does it in a calm, safe way. I don't see what I'm doing so wrong. My brother is extremely talkative and loud, and I even taught him how to use a quieter, not as obnoxious voice around the horses, just in case he scares them. Yet I'm doing wrong in my stepdad's eyes. Literally this is the first time I ever really have bonded with my brother, and he is tearing that out of my hands. I have no idea what to do. Any help?


----------



## KSchingen

KylieHuitema said:


> I am teaching my 5 year old brother to ride currently, on a very green 4 year old, just because the 4 year old himself knows no wrong yet! Part of my deal on teaching my brother to ride is that he has to listen to our parents/me/whoever all the time to get the privilege to continue riding, since horses can be dangerous if you don't listen to exactly what the "instructor" or I say. I taught him how to groom the lower half of the horse (I lift him up for the upper half), pick a hoof or two (with me holding it) and combing out the mane (also with me holding him up).
> 
> I've just had a slight problem with my stepdad, which I probably could use advice for, and this thread seems a pretty could place to ask it. I taught my brother how to go behind a horse in 2 ways, either staying real close to the horses butt with a hand on him the whole time, or way out of kicking range. This is how I was taught 10 years ago. Well long story short, my stepdad saw my brother walking behind the horse with his hand on him going to the other side to brush him, and I got yelled at for it, big time. I calmly explained why, and yet I was yelled at more. My brother is now scared to help me groom the horse since his Dad yelled at me and him. Any way to further explain to my stepdad that I'm teaching him safety? Usually my brother would run behind the horses without thinking, and now he does it in a calm, safe way. I don't see what I'm doing so wrong. My brother is extremely talkative and loud, and I even taught him how to use a quieter, not as obnoxious voice around the horses, just in case he scares them. Yet I'm doing wrong in my stepdad's eyes. Literally this is the first time I ever really have bonded with my brother, and he is tearing that out of my hands. I have no idea what to do. Any help?



Make sure you explain to your stepdad that being as close to the horse as possible is the safest place to be when being kicked. They dont have room to get much power behind the kick when you are that close, and the hand on them lets the horse know hes there so they wont be surprised into kicking. For a well trained horse, there should be no reason to kick as long as they know youre there

I would just try to get him to understand that that is indeed the correct way to walk behind the horse..


----------



## natisha

KylieHuitema said:


> I am teaching my 5 year old brother to ride currently, on a very green 4 year old, just because the 4 year old himself knows no wrong yet! Part of my deal on teaching my brother to ride is that he has to listen to our parents/me/whoever all the time to get the privilege to continue riding, since horses can be dangerous if you don't listen to exactly what the "instructor" or I say. I taught him how to groom the lower half of the horse (I lift him up for the upper half), pick a hoof or two (with me holding it) and combing out the mane (also with me holding him up).
> 
> I've just had a slight problem with my stepdad, which I probably could use advice for, and this thread seems a pretty could place to ask it. I taught my brother how to go behind a horse in 2 ways, either staying real close to the horses butt with a hand on him the whole time, or way out of kicking range. This is how I was taught 10 years ago. Well long story short, my stepdad saw my brother walking behind the horse with his hand on him going to the other side to brush him, and I got yelled at for it, big time. I calmly explained why, and yet I was yelled at more. My brother is now scared to help me groom the horse since his Dad yelled at me and him. Any way to further explain to my stepdad that I'm teaching him safety? Usually my brother would run behind the horses without thinking, and now he does it in a calm, safe way. I don't see what I'm doing so wrong. My brother is extremely talkative and loud, and I even taught him how to use a quieter, not as obnoxious voice around the horses, just in case he scares them. Yet I'm doing wrong in my stepdad's eyes. Literally this is the first time I ever really have bonded with my brother, and he is tearing that out of my hands. I have no idea what to do. Any help?


Punch your stepdad in the arm with your hand starting about 2 inches from the arm, then hit him from 2 feet away. He'll get the point.


----------



## Foxhunter

At the age of 5 - 6 I do not believe in teaching children to ride! 
We have a big advantage in the UK of having a diverse selection of ponies and a small child would never be put on a horse. 

All I do with small children is to walk them out and about, with me walking and leading them, rarely ever in the arena. I have them hold the reins and teach them walk on and whoa and they can use their legs on a small pony, and just let them learn the feel, find their balance and be comfortable with the pony. There is some correction but only if it is reins being held incorrectly or stirrups to far back on their foot. 
I just let them get the feel, all trot - usually only a jog. is done sitting. The reason for this is because once a novice knows how to trot rise then they rarely ever do a sitting trot. A good sitting trot indicates a deeper and more balanced seat.
when the child is comfortable on the pony, balanced and capable I will pony them from a horse.
I do not have concentration problems because I do not want them concentrating or trying to force themselves into a position which causes stiffness. 
As they get stronger, so then they can progress to riding on their own, they know and have learned the basics of stop and start and turning. The are confident and competent to start riding on their own in the arena on a suitable pony. 

I also, when they are off the lead, like group lessons. It makes the kids try harder and towards the end of the lessons we will play games, bending, egg and spoon, relays and so on. It makes them ride without them realising it, adds fun and competition to a lesson.


----------



## palogal

At 5 years old they're very much passengers and there's nothing wrong with that. My daughter is 6 and she loves to rider BUT, she's not really riding. She can steer somewhat and she can practice her balance on the horse.

The thing to remember is make it really fun and don't expect a whole lot.


----------



## QtrBel

It all depends on the horse and the child. If you have a trustworthy horse and an interested child then what my son's instructor does is takes them out to catch their horse, shows them how to halter, She allows them to lead the horse back to the grooming area and shows them how to tie. She then goes through the grooming equipment and shows them what each piece is used for and shows them how to use it. She helps them groom the first couple of times. She then shows them where the tack is for that horse and explains the order to put it on helping them do so as she explains. Once the horse is tacked she helps them mount. If it is a first ride she leads them to the ring and starts them off at a walk with a more experienced rider in front. The horses follow each other and she concentrates on the riders balance and how they are holding the reins. They work on that for a few laps then she moves to a slow trot. She has them post as she feels while it is new they are more in tune with the horse and it is more natural. It builds up strength quickly. They'll go a couple of laps and then slow to a walk work on holding the reins properly again and then she moves to a few small obstacles. Lastly they do exercises while in the saddle then dismount, loosen the girth a notch, pick up the stirrups and lead the horses back to the barn to remove the tack and store it properly them rinse the horses and turn them out. If they have been there for a few lessons or they are like my child and have ridden for awhile before lessons she takes them out on the jump course and has them walk over as many obstacles as they come across. They go up and down small hills, through a pond, over a bridge, into a coffin, up and down a bank, through a log jam, over small jumps that he horse can step over. To keep it interesting they will follow the leader (the more experienced rider who is following the instructors directions) at a trot going around trees or other obstacles. I'd have never been brave enough to have my child do half of what she's done and he's ridden for years but her theory is if you expect them to do it and no one tells them they can't or suggests it is scary they just do it.


----------

